# An Idea for the Rescue Me Section



## RebeccaUK (Feb 10, 2006)

I noticed that many of the posts in the rescue me section have conversations about who lives where etc in the USA - i.e who can transport a bun from one place to another and then pass on the bun to another willing volunteer who would pass it to the next place etc etc, well I was thinking that you could do with a Map of the USA with all the states marked out and then in each state you could pinpoint members of the forum by where they live. Then if you were trying to get a transport off the ground you could consult the map and look at who lived where and approach them to ask if they would be willing to travel from one place to another to pass your bun on to the next person in the next area.

What do you think?


----------



## RO STAFF (Feb 10, 2006)

This is an excellent idea!! Several map programs exist that canadd member locations,and at least one also allows indexed notes. We will look into this further!

*:bouquet::thanks:*

*RebeccaUK wrote: *


> I noticed that many of the posts in the rescue me section have conversations about who lives where etc in the USA - i.e who can transport a bun from one place to another and then pass on the bun to another willing volunteer who would pass it to the next place etc etc, well I was thinking that you could do with a Map of the USA with all the states marked out and then in each state you could pinpoint members of the forum by where they live. Then if you were trying to get a transport off the ground you could consult the map and look at who lived where and approach them to ask if they would be willing to travel from one place to another to pass your bun on to the next person in the next area.
> 
> What do you think?


----------



## RO STAFF (Feb 12, 2006)

We could use some helpwith this great idea! 

Here's an example from a music industry forum: 

http://www.frappr.com/musicbusiness

We're looking for a volunteer who may be interested in organizing thisfor Rabbits Only! 

Please respond in this thread. :thanks:

(PS: Rabbits Only is also looking for a co-moderator for this forum. Please respond to M.E., Lissa or RO Staff, thanks!)


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 13, 2006)

I would be willing to help out with this one. I believe we could use Google maps...


----------



## RO STAFF (Feb 13, 2006)

:colors:

:hug:

:mail2


----------



## RebeccaUK (Feb 15, 2006)

You could also add notes next to Member's locations and names for important transfer information - e.g the distance someone would be willing to travel for a transport, if they do not have their own car/ transport methods/ if they have facilities for the bunny to stop over at their place etc etc

I would suggesta networkfor the Uk too but we're such a small island that I don't think this is much of a problem.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 11, 2006)

I think the idea of setting up a"railroad " for rabbit transport is a GREAT idea. I would be able tokeep a bunny overnite or longer but could not drive far as I'm a greatrabbit owner but a woose in driving where I have not drivenbefore.I hope that this can be put together at some point asI think that it would re-home a large number of rescues


----------



## Greta (Mar 12, 2006)

*angieluv wrote:*


> I think the idea of setting up a "railroad " forrabbit transport is a GREAT idea.


:yeahthat


----------

